# Forum Home Renovation Asbestos  fake brick cladding

## jnr202

Hey guys and girls, 
Just purchased project 2 and it had the fake brick cladding stuff on it. underneath is the original weatherboards which we wish to show off once again. I havent delt with the cladding before. Does anyone have information regarding the stuff? is it gaurenteed to have asbestos in it? is it just something we will have to get tested to find out? Any information on it would be great. 
thanks in advanceAttachment 105506

----------


## OBBob

Ha ha,  love that stuff! Not sure on the asbestos front. The chimney looks like it's just sitting on the eve... but I assume it's just a trick of the eye.

----------


## phild01

> The chimney looks like it's just sitting on the eve... but I assume it's just a trick of the eye.

  ...I think the shrubs are hiding the rest.

----------


## jnr202

> Ha ha,  love that stuff! Not sure on the asbestos front. The chimney looks like it's just sitting on the eve... but I assume it's just a trick of the eye.

  Pretty sure its a trick of the eye and the chimney goes to the ground. Have you delt with this type of cladding before?

----------


## phild01

Never dealt with the stuff but it was popular when asbestos was used in cement fibre sheets.  I suspect the brick tiles were attached to such a type of substrate.

----------


## Gaza

> Never dealt with the stuff but it was popular when asbestos was used in cement fibre sheets.  I suspect the brick tiles were attached to such a type of substrate.

  Was actual a metal track that brick faces drop / slotted into   
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jnr202

> Was actual a metal track that brick faces drop / slotted into   
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

  This stuff is attached to the weatherboards underneath by a vertical timber stud underneath. Not sure if that means its not asbestos or not?

----------


## phild01

> Was actual a metal track that brick faces drop / slotted into   
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

  Think I recall that but weren't there also sheeted bricks before this?

----------


## goldie1

It was common for fake brick to have asbestos fibro  as a backing 
Have a look at this thread http://www.renovateforum.com/f217/fa...ladding-90297/

----------


## jnr202

> It was common for fake brick to have asbestos fibro  as a backing 
> Have a look at this thread http://www.renovateforum.com/f217/fa...ladding-90297/

  So pretty much get it tested just in case but more than likely it will be asbestos backing.

----------


## goldie1

> So pretty much get it tested just in case but more than likely it will be asbestos backing.

  Thats the only way to be sure   have a look at this thread  http://www.renovateforum.com/f217/go...bourne-112744/

----------


## jnr202

> Thats the only way to be sure   have a look at this thread  http://www.renovateforum.com/f217/go...bourne-112744/

  Good stuff, thanks for that. i was going to get it tested anyway but thought id ask what people experiences were with it.

----------


## plum

Leave it on, everything comes back in to fashion.......

----------


## OBBob

> Leave it on, everything comes back in to fashion.......

  True... but I reckon that one is still a little way off.  :Smilie:

----------


## jnr202

That. And bits of it are falling off. It just ugly.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Our entire house was covered in that crap.  Never again.  Weighs a tonne. Loaded with asbestos.  Attached to the house by an incompetent monkey with an air bradder.  More pine battens as a substrate than one would need to build another house... 
...and there was another layer of fibro underneath. 
And I wouldn't be surprised if the roof is veneered too. 
Honestly...if the cladding is sound and you like to remain economically viable then you have two choices: 
1.  Sell it.  Sell it right now. 
2.  Paint it in acrylic render. Then sell it. 
Otherwise...unless you can do it all yourself...you are up for something really 'special'. 
Here's our experience: http://www.renovateforum.com/f176/wi...erandah-55270/

----------


## phild01

> Our entire house was covered in that crap.  Never again.  Weighs a tonne. Loaded with asbestos.  Attached to the house by an incompetent monkey with an air bradder.  More pine battens as a substrate than one would need to build another house... 
> ...and there was another layer of fibro underneath. 
> And I wouldn't be surprised if the roof is veneered too. 
> Honestly...if the cladding is sound and you like to remain economically viable then you have two choices: 
> 1.  Sell it.  Sell it right now. 
> 2.  Paint it in acrylic render. Then sell it. 
> Otherwise...unless you can do it all yourself...you are up for something really 'special'. 
> Here's our experience: http://www.renovateforum.com/f176/wi...erandah-55270/

  Wow, nice outcome.
It fascinates me that timber stumps are ever used even today.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> Wow, nice outcome.  It fascinates me that timber stumps are ever used even today.

  Ta!   
Nothing inherently wrong with timber stumps...it works for telegraph poles (and decks) so there's no reason they won't work for houses. 
Fake brick cladding on telegraph poles would (of course) be stupid.

----------


## OBBob

That is a vast improvement!

----------


## phild01

> Ta!   
> Nothing inherently wrong with timber stumps...it works for telegraph poles (and decks) so there's no reason they won't work for houses. 
> Fake brick cladding on telegraph poles would (of course) be stupid.

  But I keep reading here about houses needing re-stumping!
Telegraph poles also get replaced.

----------


## METRIX

> Fake brick cladding on telegraph poles would (of course) be stupid.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> 

  Yep. Stupid. Funny. But stupid... (:  
...just like a fake brick house.

----------


## eek

I actually looked at using this stuff for an internal feature wall - obviously the stuff you buy now doesn't have asbestos....but it's quite impressive how quickly you can clad it especially if you go with a metal rail system. 
I would have though the metal rail system would be a later invention after we were more asbestos aware? Either way the only way to be sure is to get a sample tested.  If it's an investment property I'd just leave it. Not worth the cost of stuffing around with it. Paint it if you need I guess...?

----------


## METRIX

> I actually looked at using this stuff for an internal feature wall -

  
I can't stand internal brick walls, we are looking at purchasing the house below as a do uper, it is all double exposed brick, it might have been the in thing in the 80's but its just too much, especially with the cedar ceilings. 
This place is all original, right down to the shag carpet in the bedrooms, and yellow kitchen.

----------


## OBBob

^ wow even original furniture! Give it another 10 years and that'll all be back in vogue.

----------


## Bloss

OP - all these were on asbestos sheeting so any work or removal needs to be as for any subsists sheet work. Full safety gear and limits in most places to what DIY removing or work can be done - varies by State/Territory 
As to Metrix's doer-upper - I love the cedar ceilings, but the brick walls would need to be white/ cream/ light coloured for me. Did one a while ago looked very similar and great build quality. Looked at rendering walls, but ended up covering it all with plasterboard - battening out on some to make new cabling and service easier. Left two rooms with cedar ceilings, but simply white painted the others although on two cathedral rooms (and office and a spare bedroom) we added 75mm XPS foam sheet insulation panels to increase the thermal barrier. Gotta love the orange & yellow curtains, paint etc eh!

----------


## Marc

> I can't stand internal brick walls, we are looking at purchasing the house below as a do uper, it is all double exposed brick, it might have been the in thing in the 80's but its just too much, especially with the cedar ceilings. 
> This place is all original, right down to the shag carpet in the bedrooms, and yellow kitchen.

  I like the orange curtains  ....  :Biggrin:

----------


## eek

Wow. That house looks awesome! The wife would hate it but I think it would be great. 
The internal brick wall stuff we wanted to get was like the old red brick look like the Woolstores at Teneriffe in Brisbane.  Ended up just getting fake VJ panels since we'll be selling the house eventually.

----------


## METRIX

> I like the orange curtains  ....

  Yes, they match the orange floor, the orange roof, the orange walls, the orange couch, and lastly the orange light.

----------


## MorganGT

> Wow. That house looks awesome!

  I like it too, could easily live there. I just did a job today at a house very like that in Glen Iris, except with cream brick and beech panelling. Had a bright yellow kitchen too. Was also full of some expensive collector grade furniture from the period. 
My wife's parents still live in the house they built in about 1970 in Greensborough back when their street was still a dirt road - brown double brick, vaulted ceilings and a feature wall at the end of the open plan living area of horizontal Western Red Cedar boards.

----------


## METRIX

> I like it too, could easily live there..

  Well we won't be living there, missed out on it at the Auction today, the  house was stuffed, it was a young couple who bought it, I hope they know  what their in for, almost every piece of timber / window was rotted outside. 
The  front deck had no eaves so the 11m long timber windows got smashed with water over  the years, now all the frames are rotted, bottom plate gone (good luck getting the huge floor to roof fixed panels out to repair this one), deck had  new TP joists right next to the totally rotted out old ones, the old ones were of zero use, I don't understand why these were not removed, they were not tied to the floor joist made no sense. 
The newish decking boards had started to rot as well, the deck out the back was  rotted as it was about 5cm off the ground, the timber box gutters were gone,, there was a waterfall of water coming through under the house,  plus many hundreds of other problems with rot outside - GOOD LUCK is all  I can say. 
Found this one now it looks even better, with even more Pine paneling, LOVE IT.

----------


## OBBob

Looking out the back window on the last picture and the angle of the top of the fence (and the ground I guess) almost perfectly intersects the angle of the floor and the roof. Floor is 0 degrees, block slopes at 22.5 degrees and roof at 45 degrees ... accidental symmetry perhaps!

----------


## InsaneAsylum

wow, that 80's house is actually really cool, it has an element of modernist design. throw in a bunch of replica eames furniture and and other "scandinavian" inspired stuff and suddenly you're cool again!  :Smilie:  
I have seen a hell of a lot worse examples of 80's abominations, at least this one doesn't seem to feature yellow bottle glass!!

----------


## toooldforthis

> ^ wow even original furniture! Give it another 10 years and that'll all be back in vogue.

  it's back in fashion now
big time
dedicated sites to finding retro homes to restore/preserve , not renovate.

----------


## jnr202

> Hey guys and girls, 
> Just purchased project 2 and it had the fake brick cladding stuff on it. underneath is the original weatherboards which we wish to show off once again. I havent delt with the cladding before. Does anyone have information regarding the stuff? is it gaurenteed to have asbestos in it? is it just something we will have to get tested to find out? Any information on it would be great. 
> thanks in advance

  
Hey guys, 
So recieved the news that the cladding has asbestos in it as first thought. Got a few quick quotes, most have come back around $2500 to $4400 which i thought was pretty reasonable however thats without a site inspection. does anyone have any ideas what a 9 metre x 7.5 m home to remove and dispose would cost? Also i cant find it anywhere, but can this stuff be painted? most of its in good condition so if i could it may save some cash? any thoughts?

----------


## joynz

I'd be getting some actual quotes.  And consider if there is any other asbestos you need to have removed at the same time.

----------


## phild01

> but can this stuff be painted? most of its in good condition so if i could it may save some cash? any thoughts?

  Tough question to answer.  Maybe bag and paint it, but a lot depends on what you personally would like it to look like and if you have rebuild/renovation desires down the track. 
edit: Just noticed you want the original weatherboards exposed so I would say bite the bullet and be rid of the (asbestos) stuff.  It would also be beneficial if you ever decide to sell.

----------


## jnr202

> I'd be getting some actual quotes.  And consider if there is any other asbestos you need to have removed at the same time.

  We havent settled on the property yet so doing as much homework as i can before we move in so i can have it done straight away. theres no other asbestos on the property that we need removed

----------


## jnr202

> Tough question to answer.  Maybe bag and paint it, but a lot depends on what you personally would like it to look like and if you have rebuild/renovation desires down the track.

  We are subdiving the block and building a unit at the rear. the front house will be fully renovated inside and sold. So we are inbetween keeping it in budget but also finishing it well. theres nice weatherboards under the cladding so we'd rather expose them and paint but if the costs are to great im just looking for some alternatives hence why i asked if it can just be painted over.

----------


## phild01

> We are subdiving the block and building a unit at the rear. the front house will be fully renovated inside and sold. So we are inbetween keeping it in budget but also finishing it well. theres nice weatherboards under the cladding so we'd rather expose them and paint but if the costs are to great im just looking for some alternatives hence why i asked if it can just be painted over.

  yeah just noticed hence my edit.

----------


## jnr202

> yeah just noticed hence my edit.

  thanks, yea i think thats our best best to get a good price on resale, just wondered what it might look like painted.

----------


## Bloss

> theres no other asbestos on the property that we need removed

  Maybe none you need to remove as you say, but a house of that age will have asbestos eave linings for sure and almost certainly will have asbestos sheeting in the bathroom and laundry, probably in the kitchen too. Just like pretty much every house built before 1985 and some up to the 90s. But the responses is the same - take proper care - any time you plan on doing any work that will create any dust (asbestos or otherwise) wear safety gear, masks, googles gloves etc - if you think it might be asbestos then read the guides in the Forum Library. 
If it were mine and I was going to remove the faux brick I'd go a step further and remove the weather boards add insulation and refit, but that's a lot of work of course. An alternative is to go room by room and remove the wall linings and insulate then re-line. Main thing for thermal comfort would be to get plenty of ceiling space insulation in ASAP.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

If you are going to all the effort and expense to subdivide an put a new build in the back...then I'd actually knock the sucker down.   
At the very least...I'd go with Bloss.  Strip it back to frame and restart...which is what we did. Because we did it ourselves we saved a tonne of money (though it took forever).  We couldn't rebuild as it would have massively overcapitalised our property given that we live well outside any sort of town....let alone a city. 
Those removal quotes strike me a low ball and they won't get you a finished surface anyway....all the battens will still be there.  And I'll wager that those windows will have been installed at the same time as the faux brick...so they won't line up with the weatherboards underneath them.  If the windows don't match...then knock the sucker down.  
I reiterate...knock the sucker down.

----------


## ringtail

That house is awesome Metrix. Be better if it was old school brick though. 
edit - just realised it's a different one. They are both groovy I reckon.

----------


## METRIX

> That house is awesome Metrix. Be better if it was old school brick though. 
> edit - just realised it's a different one. They are both groovy I reckon.

  The outside looks fantastic at night, steep block

----------


## toooldforthis

> The outside looks fantastic at night, steep block

  retro "people" watching this keenly... 
an article about the architect Ian Reeler  Reeler House, the 1986 Home Beautiful house of the year, listed

----------


## ringtail

Now that is frikken sweet.

----------


## METRIX

> Now that is frikken sweet.

  Yeah, it has 6 decks around it (all rotted), and many stairs in it up a central hallway. 
Will be putting in an offer on it, but think it will go for too much, needs a lot of work to make something special from it.

----------


## METRIX

> retro "people" watching this keenly... 
> an article about the architect Ian Reeler  Reeler House, the 1986 Home Beautiful house of the year, listed

  Imagine how freaky these houses would have been in their day, compared to your average red or blond brick box.

----------


## ringtail

Yep. I love seeing traditional ticky tacky box owners get upset

----------


## ASBESTOLOGIST

We are asbestos removalists here in Melbourne 
The false brick cladding is asbestos backed 
the cost to remove safely and legally would depend on size (square meters) and access   www.asbestosauditsaustralia.com  _edited post._

----------

